# Explosion on ISAF Chopper: 1 Killed, 8 wounded (updated)



## tomahawk6 (12 Oct 2010)

Good thing they were on the ground or it would have been alot worse.


 http://www.isaf.nato.int/article/isa...ghanistan.html




> KABUL, Afghanistan (Oct. 12) - Ten people were wounded and two killed after an explosion onboard an International Security Assistance Force helicopter that had just landed in eastern Afghanistan today, according to initial reports.
> 
> The helicopter was on the ground when an explosion of unknown origin occurred.  The wounded servicemembers were evacuated to an ISAF medical facility.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2010)

ISAF's initial version:


> Eight people were wounded and one killed after an explosion onboard an International Security Assistance Force helicopter that had just landed in eastern Afghanistan today.
> 
> The helicopter was on the ground in Kunar province when an explosion of unknown origin occurred. The wounded servicemembers were evacuated to an ISAF medical facility. Initial reports stated ten people were injured and two killed. There were 26 people on the aircraft. The landing site has been secured by Afghan and ISAF soldiers.
> 
> The cause of the explosion is under investigation. ISAF Joint Command will provide updates as they become available.


Condolences to the loved ones of the fallen, and hopes for a full & speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Oct 2010)

Our condolences to the families and friends.  

A speedy recovery to the wounded!


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Oct 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to family and comrades of the fallen and a quick recovery of those injured.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Oct 2010)

I am sorry to hear of this event.  I hope the wounded heal fully and swiftly.  Condolences to the family and friends of the fallen.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2010)

Latest from Pentagon - looks like enemy fire:


> -- Eight people were wounded and one killed after a rocket-propelled-grenade was fired at an ISAF helicopter in Kunar province. The CH-47 Chinook helicopter had just landed and was off-loading through the rear ramp when an insurgent RPG was fired into the cargo bay. The explosion resulted in one Afghan interpreter killed, seven ISAF servicemembers and one Afghan Border Police member wounded. There were 26 people on the aircraft. The landing site has been secured by Afghan and ISAF soldiers.


----------

